

Announcing Google Cloud DNS - base
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.pt/2014/03/announcing-google-cloud-dns.html

======
apetresc
As far as I can tell, a carbon-copy of AWS' Route53, except ever-so-slightly
cheaper. Should be fun to see what comes next from either of them.

~~~
ksec
Haven't test it out yet. But i fully expect Google DNS to be a lot faster then
Route53, which I dont think it was build for speed at all.

It is also a lot cheaper then DNSMadeEasy or EdgeCast DNS, both i consider to
be extremely performant for a small price.

Looks like Google are starting a price war with Google Drive, Google Cloud
infrastructure.

